# Dish Network Offers HBO GO® and MAX GO®



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DISH Network's DISHOnline.com delivers HBO® and Cinemax® titles not available on Netflix's online service

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., April 21, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- DISH Network L.L.C. today announced that DISHOnline.com now gives customers instant, unlimited access to HBO and Cinemax titles not offered by Netflix's online service. In connection with Home Box Office, Inc.'s new online video destinations, HBO GO® and MAX GO®, DISH Network customers who subscribe to HBO or Cinemax premium channels can now instantly watch nearly all of the respective current HBO or Cinemax programming inventory - most of which is available in high definition - at DISHOnline.com. Customers have access to more than 1,800 titles including Hollywood hits such as Avatar, The Hangover and Up In The Air, original content like award-winning series Boardwalk Empire® and True Blood®, as well as independent films, cult favorites and more.

More *here*.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Saw an article in WSJ the other day that Epix is coming too.


----------



## CyberWhip (May 5, 2006)

just thinking out loud, but, at first thought this really doesn't make any sense. Why would someone that is already subscribed to HBO really need to have access to series and movies already on HBO? Seems like if I had HBO, I would just record the stuff I really wanted anyways. Very few people that I know ever go back and re-watch very many movies or series that they have already seen.

AND

If I don't have an interest to subscribe to standard HBO for the current series or movies they are showing, this deal certainly wouldn't entice me to run and sign up.

Maybe I'm missing something. I can't see this as being ground breaking, more of a novelty. Now if they offered this in addition to a certain package, like premium for no charge or maybe very minimal, then they might persuade new subscribers to the package or Dish in general.


----------



## CyberWhip (May 5, 2006)

also, one last thing and I'll shut up....
All the movies and series they list in their press release above are all on netflix...AND ON BLU-RAY disc if you want that. Granted, it's not streaming, but I'm just looking for the big picture here.

I guess one thing that you can gleem from this is that the movie studios are starting to loosen their grips and allow streaming of newer content on a non-pay per movie license. Definitely a good thing. 

Cheers


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

You can watch the content in a browser anywhere.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep, now you have access to hat premium channel you subscribe to anywhere in the world, while you're on vacation in a hotel with no hbo, etc... I think they are supposed to have an ipad app out soon too..


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Also, every episode of every hbo show they have ever had is available.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

CyberWhip said:


> just thinking out loud, but, at first thought this really doesn't make any sense. Why would someone that is already subscribed to HBO really need to have access to series and movies already on HBO? Seems like if I had HBO, I would just record the stuff I really wanted anyways. Very few people that I know ever go back and re-watch very many movies or series that they have already seen.


Well, you can watch them using any browser on your laptop or tablet. From Engadget two days ago this news:


> Are you familiar with the HBO Go online streaming service that lets subscribers catch up on HBO's award-winning and ass-kicking TV content? Well, 'appy news for you, dear reader, for it's about to hit smartphones and tablets early next month. Android and iOS HBO Go apps have been teased by a new video on HBO's YouTube channel, with promises of "instant and unlimited access" to "every episode of every season" of your favorite shows, garnished with a selection of hit movies. The apps and streaming will be free to HBO subscribers, who'll be able to get their Sopranos nostalgia on over 3G as well as WiFi. May 2nd is the date on which the teaser video ends, though it doesn't explicitly say that the service will be enlivened then. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Will there be an app for this in GoogleTV with Dish integration?


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome news... :up:


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

CyberWhip said:


> just thinking out loud, but, at first thought this really doesn't make any sense. Why would someone that is already subscribed to HBO really need to have access to series and movies already on HBO? Seems like if I had HBO, I would just record the stuff I really wanted anyways. Very few people that I know ever go back and re-watch very many movies or series that they have already seen.
> 
> AND
> 
> ...


And if you are a new subscriber to HBO and want to catch up on previous episodes?

However I do not see where this all that advantageous to HBO, you only want to watch one series. So periodically you sub for a couple of months per year and watch it all in a short period.

To be honest, in my case there is nothing on HBO or Cinemax that I consider worth paying to see. I've been woking my way through the Closer via Netflix DVDs and Psych via Netflix Streaming


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

The Wire is one show I would like to watch from the beginning.

We have a computer hooked up via HDMI to a 42inch Vizio TV. Watched a few shows and they looked pretty good.


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

I tried this via browser and it is HOT! I think the the iPad/iPod/iPhone app is going to be just as HOT! Everything HBO has done...and then some...is there!


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

satlover25 said:


> I tried this via browser and it is HOT! I think the the iPad/iPod/iPhone app is going to be just as HOT! Everything HBO has done...and then some...is there!


What is the url for broswer ?

I have it on iphone too small to enjoy

Forget it I got them/url both


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

iPad/iPhone app came out the other day. I only watched a couple minutes but it seemed to work OK on my iPad.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Android app isn't compatible (or so they say, you're not allowed to install it) with 3.0 so I can't test it.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> Android app isn't compatible (or so they say, you're not allowed to install it) with 3.0 so I can't test it.


I thought Android was the 'open' system. :grin:

Just kidding.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually it's a restriction HBO put on it, not Google...the wrapper has max version number of 2.2, so anybody running 2.3 or higher can't do anything with it.

Smooth moove, Ferguson.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I just read that HBO is working on it. I can't even find the app when using my Xoom. It works great on my EVO but the larger screen will much better.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I can see it on my Xoom if i'm directly linked to it but it attempts to download and then halts with a popup saying "not compatible."


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

brucegrr said:


> The Wire is one show I would like to watch from the beginning.
> 
> We have a computer hooked up via HDMI to a 42inch Vizio TV. Watched a few shows and they looked pretty good.


I would also would like to see The Wire and Sopranos. I got in the middle of both series. HBO wants $300.00 for The Sopranos.

Do I have to subscribe to Cinamax to get GO?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I would also would like to see The Wire and Sopranos. I got in the middle of both series. HBO wants $300.00 for The Sopranos.
> 
> Do I have to subscribe to Cinamax to get GO?


From the newsrelease:


> DISH Network customers who subscribe to the HBO or Cinemax TV packages can enjoy the respective online content any time and from any U.S. location with a broadband connection by simply logging on to DISHOnline.com, HBOGO.com or MAXGO.com.


You should be able to click on the the HBOGO link and have things work after whatever sign up or signin is appropriate or through the DISHOnline link. You aren't supposed to need to be a Cinemax subscriber if you're an HBO subscriber.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> From the newsrelease:
> You should be able to click on the the HBOGO link and have things work after whatever sign up or signin is appropriate or through the DISHOnline link. You aren't supposed to need to be a Cinemax subscriber if you're an HBO subscriber.


I think you misinterpreted that. The key word is 'respective.' You need to be a Cinemax sub to use Maxgo.


----------



## losmurfs (May 18, 2011)

"CyberWhip" said:


> just thinking out loud, but, at first thought this really doesn't make any sense. Why would someone that is already subscribed to HBO really need to have access to series and movies already on HBO? Seems like if I had HBO, I would just record the stuff I really wanted anyways. Very few people that I know ever go back and re-watch very many movies or series that they have already seen.
> 
> AND
> 
> ...


I don't carry my satellite dish to work with me so this is very useful on my one hour lunch break.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm confused, do I use my VIP or the Web?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Just tried this at MAXGO and it said that I wasn't currently a Cinemax subscriber on Dish Network. I'm guessing that the 30-day free thing going on right now doesn't qualify? Oh well -- was worth a shot -- just wanted to try it out.

- John...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

+1


jgoggan said:


> Just tried this at MAXGO and it said that I wasn't currently a Cinemax subscriber on Dish Network. I'm guessing that the 30-day free thing going on right now doesn't qualify?


----------



## ruascott (Mar 2, 2009)

Are you kidding me? A novelty? Man, I was sooo very excited to finally have access to this. 

1) I've very bad about scheduling DVR events, as well as cleaning out the DVR. Especially for movies, I rarely bother to peruse the schedule and determine which HBO movies I want to see. And forget Netflix through the mail, again that takes a combo of planning and waiting. No good. 

2) There is a TON of HBO programming that I saw parts of years ago, but never saw the entire series (Deadwood, Six Feet Under, etc...). Plus, I love the Sopranos, so even though I've seen every episdoe, I love being able to re-watch it when I want.


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

satlover25 said:


> I tried this via browser and it is HOT! I think the the iPad/iPod/iPhone app is going to be just as HOT! Everything HBO has done...and then some...is there!


update...looks amazing on the iPad!! Getting spun up on "Games of Thrones" via HBO Go! App of the Year!


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

CyberWhip said:


> just thinking out loud, but, at first thought this really doesn't make any sense. Why would someone that is already subscribed to HBO really need to have access to series and movies already on HBO? Seems like if I had HBO, I would just record the stuff I really wanted anyways. Very few people that I know ever go back and re-watch very many movies or series that they have already seen.


Stuck out shopping or antiquing with the wife... being able to go sit in the car and watch old epsiodes of 'Entourage' on my iPhone while she's inside doing her thing... awesome!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Well, you can watch them using any browser on your laptop or tablet. From Engadget two days ago this news:


I put my broadband name and password in HBOGO but keeps refusing to let me in. What do I do?


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

You have to authenticate with your dish username and password.


----------



## talkdj (Jan 21, 2007)

This is very cool. Works great on my Incredible. Now if I could get a Roku version .....,


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

talkdj said:


> This is very cool. Works great on my Incredible. Now if I could get a Roku version .....,


which browser are you using on the phone? I just tried logging on with my HTC Thunderbolt and I get a page not found after entering in my credentials. Makes me think it sees a smartphone user and disables...


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

PhantomOG said:


> which browser are you using on the phone? I just tried logging on with my HTC Thunderbolt and I get a page not found after entering in my credentials. Makes me think it sees a smartphone user and disables...


It works fine on my HTC EVO. Get the HBOGO app from the app store.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

PhantomOG said:


> which browser are you using on the phone? I just tried logging on with my HTC Thunderbolt and I get a page not found after entering in my credentials. Makes me think it sees a smartphone user and disables...


...just download the HBOGO app in the Market.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

Ah, ok. Since I only have Cinemax and not HBO, I can't log in using the HBO GO app


----------



## scootercruising (Jun 15, 2011)

CyberWhip said:


> Why would someone that is already subscribed to HBO really need to have access to series and movies already on HBO? Seems like if I had HBO, I would just record the stuff I really wanted anyways. Very few people that I know ever go back and re-watch very many movies or series that they have already seen.
> l.


The reason is simple: I'm subscribed to HBO, but my parents aren't. If I want to visit them at the shore, I can still get HBOGO on my laptop. I love it!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Well, you can watch them using any browser on your laptop or tablet. From Engadget two days ago this news:


I still can't get into HBO GO. It doesn't like my password.


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

This seems as good a place as any to discuss this. Some carriers allow subaccounts for HBOgo and MAXgo so that two family members maybe watching different shows on HBOgo at the same time on different devices. I just asked in online chat with Dish and was told no subaccounts. Wanted to check and make sure that was true since the CSRs are not always all knowing.

Thanks


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

hasbeen29650 said:


> This seems as good a place as any to discuss this. Some carriers allow subaccounts for HBOgo and MAXgo so that two family members maybe watching different shows on HBOgo at the same time on different devices. I just asked in online chat with Dish and was told no subaccounts. Wanted to check and make sure that was true since the CSRs are not always all knowing.
> 
> Thanks


That is correct.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ruascott said:


> Are you kidding me? A novelty? Man, I was sooo very excited to finally have access to this.
> 
> 1) I've very bad about scheduling DVR events, as well as cleaning out the DVR. Especially for movies, I rarely bother to peruse the schedule and determine which HBO movies I want to see. And forget Netflix through the mail, again that takes a combo of planning and waiting. No good.
> 
> 2) There is a TON of HBO programming that I saw parts of years ago, but never saw the entire series (Deadwood, Six Feet Under, etc...). Plus, I love the Sopranos, so even though I've seen every episdoe, I love being able to re-watch it when I want.


I still can't sign up for HBOGO.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

Does Dish allow you to watch HBOgo on the Roku?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"akw4572" said:


> Does Dish allow you to watch HBOgo on the Roku?


Yes


----------

